#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1

## mohammed21

I Need NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1 training course booklet , please share.


thanksSee More: NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1

----------


## Nabilia

NACE International Coating Inspector Program Level 1 Student Manual 2007.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohammed21

Thanks brother you are legend :Smile:

----------


## luiscarlos

Dear All:
URGENT
I am looking DNV-RP-O501, Can you help me please

Best Regards

LuisCarlos: rojasluisc@yahoo.com

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hadip

I Need NACE Internal  corrosion pipeline training course manual , please upload.
thanks a lot

----------


## gentle4evr

Would you please email to me the NACE CIP level I training booklet. I could not download it.

gentle4evr@hotmail.com

or

a_ghamdi@yahoo.com

Your help is appreciated

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Nace CP-1 Spanish - Protecci&#243;n Cat&#243;dica Nivel I Manual de Ense&#241;anza

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gentle4evr

Thanks a lot Nabilia

But do you have a newer version than 2007.

----------


## Nabilia

I give what I have...07 is the only one I have seen out there.

----------


## gentle4evr

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## waynerooney

Hello friends. I Need NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 2 training course booklet , please share.


ThanksSee More: NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1

----------


## Clarkey

Could you send me that same training book Nabillia?
Thanks in advance. 
Adam.

----------


## Clarkey

Nabillia,
I also need the nace CIP level 1 training manual. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## orbawy

Please share once again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## valid saleh

Dear brothers
new link here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## babbajee4u

AoA
Thanks "saleh" for the working links.
Hope u will post the latest manuals(2013) links(if they do exist).
regards

----------


## learntobeprof

thanks valid saleh..

----------


## mamughal

Dear all, 

if any one have exam questionair bank of NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1, please do share, i need it it,

Regards,

----------


## sbaei

quizes

----------


## akashdruva892

sir if anyone know how to do design calculation for monolithic isolation joints please share it.

akashdruva892@gmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

NACE CIP and CP Study Quiz - 528 Questions

----------


## mamughal

ThankYou

----------


## manolete78

Greetings link was removed Might it back up in Spanish interests me.


Thank you!!See More: NACE Coating Inspection Program (CIP) Level 1

----------


## Bombini

Buen dia

aca esta la version en Ingles y español  CIP 1,

salute 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Sagittarius12

Dear Nabilia:
There is no access with the link.
You could update the link. I need to prepare for CIP 1 NACE exam. In English and Spanish if possible
I thank you for your response

----------


## ify09

Great Share Pal

----------

